# Couple of old Case's



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

They belong to my cousin here in eastern ND, along with several hundred other old tractors. If memory serves me right, the "old" one is an L, but I don't remember what the other one is. Any help out there?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

The one in the first picture sure looks like a L, I didn't see another one in the picture . I have been debating if I want to extend my collection to the older Case tractors. Would like to find a small Case cross motor someday, but I sure do like that electic start 
caseman-d


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Several HUNDRED old tractors? WOW!! Now that's a collector!


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

I guess I can't have two pictures in the same post. Here's the other one. Next time I see him I'll ask if he has a cross motor.

Yeah Joe, he goes around to the farm auction sales. Use to be every old farm had an old tractor or two and he would drag them home. Lot of them are rust buckets, but some pretty interesting stuff too.


----------



## Don L. (Nov 6, 2004)

The one on steel wheels is a L , the one with the loader is a DC, and the other is a SC. Behind the L is possibly a RC, but cant see much of it. 100 tractors, wow. will he share>:wontshare 
Don L.
outta here


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Don, 
Nice to know your still around, whats you guess on the one in front of the SC. Not much to go by but then there wasn't much to see behind the L.

caseman-d


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

I went back and looked at my pictures and found one of the tractor that sits behind the sc.


----------



## Don L. (Nov 6, 2004)

The one behind the L is a CC or RC. The one ahead of the SC is a Allis WD with a wide frt.........:smoking: I hope.
Don L.
spam town :usa:


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Here's another OLD case, what is it?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

That looks like a RC with overhead steering, very nice find. Is it for sale
caseman-d


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Here's a copy of an e-mail I just sent Don.

I'd assume they're for sale. He's a farmer, but dabbles in antiques and stuff. Motto is "We buy junk and sell antiques." You can e-mail him at [email protected] . He's my cousin, very nice guy. His name is Steve. I know he'd said the SC was for sale. The engine is froze on it. He has several buildings full of tractors besides the ones sitting outside so if you're looking for anything specific he might have it somewhere.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks for the email address, I hope I hear something back from him.
caseman-d


----------

